# Arto wiper arm



## Gkarto

Trying urgently to source a new windscreen wiper arm (not blade) for 2008 Arto. It's a long story - the fitters broke it when fitting a replacement screen (I'm on the 3rd screen and it's still not right) so the van's been off the road for weeks and I'm getting desperate. Eventually received a new wiper arm today but it's for a left hand drive! I've been told getting the right one might take a while.
Does anyone have a contact for a European dealer that might get one a bit quicker for me? I Know there's a couple of big dealers in Belgium.

It's a Bosch wiper but all the Bosch sites I've tried don't recognise the part no. which is on the wiper arm. It's 2D2 955 407/401 A


----------



## joedenise

have you tried a commercial workshop its probably of a lorry

joe


----------



## erneboy

Unless it's mangled the old one may be repairable, at least for now, Alan.


----------



## Gkarto

Hi joe,
Thanks. Yes trying that but the number stamped on the arm isn't being recognised on the part databases.


----------



## Gkarto

Thanks Alan, 
Think I'll give that a try tomorrow and see if I can find a local welder to look at it.
George.


----------



## erneboy

There are welders and welders George, and them some won't want to try anything out of the ordinary and some may not be used to doing very fine work, which I expect this will be.

I would look for an engineering workshop. If the first one can't/won't do it ask them who might be able to. With luck you will find the right person.

Do you want to post a photograph of it. I am thinking that if any bit is beyond repair it may well be possible to get an old one of a different sort from a scrap lorry or bus and cut it up to use it as a patch.

Good luck, Alan.


----------



## joedenise

What's the length of the arm and the diameter of the spindle and I'll ask at work tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Gkarto

Thanks Alan,
I'll have a go with a photo

Joe, great ta. The length is 28" / 70 cm and diameter is 12cm.
George


----------



## erneboy

Cranked the opposite way to lhd ones, making it difficult to source I guess? Alan.


----------



## Gkarto

Yep, nightmare. Will try Bosch UK tomorrow, but it's looking like I'm gonna have to wait for the dealer to sort it out with Germany and it took them nearly 3 weeks to get the wrong one! Couldn't get a photo on can't find the 'attach file' button on this forum.
George


----------



## gaspode

Two suggestions here:

1) Try the N&B factory, they're usually very helpful.

2) Try Niesmann Caravaning, they're a seperate entity yet just across the road from the N&B factory and still owned by the Niesmann family. They speak excellent English and you can expect the usual German efficiency.

http://www.niesmann.de/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

A shot in the dark for a temp repair, most arms are stainless steel and the pivot too, the spindle end is usually aluminium, if the spindle end fits, and the arm is long enough, just warm it up and bend it the other way, if it's too long cut a section out and have it welded, anywhere with a TIG welder will do it for the price of beer if you go around the back.

I suggested starting a database for these unknown parts once identified, as they're unlikely to be specials, more likely the manufacturer contacts Bosch and ask for a wiper arm to certain dimensions, and once the van get older there is no way to get new ones, other than trial and error, a database would help then.

I just Googled the quoted number which of course brought up nothing useful, but based on previous searches for the unobtainable, I tried bosch 2D2 955, which brings up a wiper motor.

I'll try messing with the other numbers later, as part numbers are developed the same way products are developed, part 1 is developed into part 1a and so on.


----------

